# Prayers for missing Mercer Law Student



## bnew17 (Jul 1, 2011)

This story kinda hit home for me because i went to Mercer and lived in some apartments a few hundred yards from where this girl lived. Her friends reported her missing Thursday and later in the day a dismembered body was found outside of her apt complex. They havent been able to identify the body or link the two. Here is an article that explains things more. http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/ar...omicide?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|t

Prayers for this girl and her family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 1, 2011)

Praying for all involved...................................


----------



## maker4life (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers for them !


----------



## love the woods (Jul 1, 2011)

prayers sent for this family, and all involved.


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers sent! This is on FB too. Sad deal indeed.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 2, 2011)

prayers sent, may justice be swift and severe


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 3, 2011)

Awful news! My Prayers are added.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't even begin to imagine. May God bless all involved.


----------

